# Campagnolo Chains?



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Posted elsewhere, but I wanted a campy-phile exposure and opinions. I'm replacing chains on three Campy equipped bikes. All connex now and just on the bikes too long and causing sloppy shifting. One bike has a new cassette, another a modified campy cassette, and all three have new non-campy cranksets. All three have campy front and rear derailleurs. Would getting all campy chains improve any function? Might I just as well stay with Connex? What do you think?


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

[HR][/HR]I've had really long life with Campagnolo chains. I use the Connex link with them.

Measured with a ruler, or a chain wear tool, they show basically no wear at all, even after 4000 miles. But after all those miles, the rollers are looser, maybe the chain is a little more flexible, and I think the shifting isn't quite as good as a new chain. So I eventually replace them, but it's not easy to decide how long to keep them running.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Veloce looks good. The Centaur "drilled out" chains are more money for the drilled holes. I'm leaning toward staying with Connex/Wippermann.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

I have 2 bikes with Campag drive trains, one 9-speed (my commuter) and one 11-speed. I've been waxing the chains this year (I need all the help I can get) so I have multiple chains for each, and on both the Campag chain gives a noticeably better shift than any of the others. 

On the 9-speed I'd rank the chains follow:
1. Campag C9
2. KMC X9
3. SRAM PC 991
4. Connex/Wipperman (removed from the rotation. It was so bad with wax but seems to do much better with conventional chain lubes)

On the 11-speed:
1. Campag C11
2. KMC X11L TI Nitrade/Shimano DA 9000
3. SRAM PC-1170 (shifts well but is noisy)

On the 9-speed the shift differences are very noticeable with the C9 substantially quicker and quieter to shift, but as the KMC wears in it is getting better. On the 11-speed the shift quality is damn near identical, but the C11 shifts better than the rest under load. The DA9000 shifts just about the same and seems to be a little quieter, the KMC X11L is surprising on how well it shifts and how quiet it is given how cheap it is compared to the others.

FWIW both bikes had brand new drive trains this spring, the 11-speed is a full Chorus bike assembled this spring, the commuter had a full overhaul over the winter and got new cassette, chainrings, and derailleur pulleys as well as new chains.


----------



## mjduct (Jun 1, 2013)

I run KNC on multiple 10 and 11 speed setups without issue. I did have funky shifting with a rotor crankset 10sp on an otherwise 11sp campy group. Upgraded the crank and problems solved!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I decided to go with Campagnolo chains. Bought three Centaur 10 speed chains from XX Cycles. I'll use connex links already on hand.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Got some advice to not use old connex links, so I sprung for three new ones.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

I use Campy chains on 2 different bikes 10sp and 11sp. I use the KMC quick links with them - they function great with no issues. KMC makes them specifically for Campy chains. They have been a good combination for several thousand miles on each bike. one is Centaur one is Record.

It should be noted I am not a fan of the standard Campy chains without a quick link removal option - although they last a long time - if they need work they are a pain.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Sure, but why would they ever "need work"?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

The Centaur chains arrived yesterday from France (XX Cycles) and I installed the three this evening. They are quite robust. I used Connex links. I swapped out cassettes to the newest ones I have and tried out the shifting once I had it dialed in. Very quiet and smooth. I like these chains, especially since they are drilled out, just like in the old days.


----------

